# Twisted Lense



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

ok, its all done   .... my "stuff"  ... so go take a peek   




let me know if everything works ok over there   




http://www.TwistedLense.com


----------



## nukie (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks all there and complete to me.  It even looks right in Opera 

Now just keep it updated with all your new work

*adds to bookmarks*


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow Dew!!!!

I just had a quick peek at all the pics (will go back again later) but i love your work. You have your own style which is fantastic as it opens up a whole new dimension to everyday scenes. Some things you have shot, i would probably just walk past and not give a second glance to, but you capture the subject and present it very very well.
I especially like your environmental portrait shots. The day to day street shots of New York (?) are great and the B&W is very appealing.

You have some good stock photograghy pieces in there.

You should be proud of your work to date! Keep up the top job! 

Luckydog


----------



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks


i usually add new photos at least twice a week ... im always taking photos


i just got this wide angle lense last week, so im gonna do a panaramic gallery


----------



## Conk (Jul 28, 2003)

You have some excellent photos going there Dew. Fantastic! :thumbsup: 
 You certainly have a eye for the everyday thing that most of us do take for granted. Your use of lighting in the objects gallery is excellent. Very well done.
 If I may add, the only thing that sorta bugged me was the way you typed out your introduction. The lines jump to the next sentence before they are complete.


----------



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

i did it like there for uniformness on the columns, im gonna look into that ... thats why i wanted u guys to check it, cause it looks different on each screen  ... i'll see what i can do .. thx


----------



## Dew (Jul 29, 2003)

changing servers, with that comes a new URL 


www.TwistedLense.com   ... in about 2 days ...


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 16, 2003)

Very nice I like your work


----------



## Dew (Aug 16, 2003)

thx    ... im still growing ... im getting more familiar with my cam everyday ... the bad part, im getting pickier with what i shoot  :?  ... people are starting to tell me my strong point seems to be people ... i dont think i want to just shoot people ... but they sure are fun    ... i want to continue to experiment


----------



## lizheaemma (Nov 30, 2003)

WOW!
I went looking for this knowing that it would be good having seen a bit of your other things as I was not here when you posted this!

You are my new hero!
I really love it all!
I need more!
Your pics evoke so much emotion!  Those dolls exspecially that one that appears to have been left in a compramising position in an alley....
it made me angery,  how could anything be more innocent and more corupt!  It made me down right mad and to be able to evoke that kind of emotion from a photo is in my mind a great photographer!
You do not just take pictures you tell stories and your photo speak volumes!
Please let me see more!

They are crisp and harsh and soft and very hip all at the same time!
Very impressive! :shock:


----------



## Dew (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## ramjamband (Dec 17, 2003)

Dew, what can I say?..........we're not worthy.


----------



## crystalview (Dec 18, 2003)

Thats a nice site Sabrina.


----------



## mikeliketrike (Dec 27, 2003)

I like what you've done.  It's a really clean site, easily navigatable, and dynamic enough to stay interested, but not so much that it will deter some lower end users.  The photography (which is very good also) is displayed so that people can get to what they want easily..  Good job.

I would only suggest one thing, maybe having the ability to display the photos at a higher resolution.


----------



## Dew (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks mikeliketrike   

the low resolution photos is to keep loading time down (im on a cable modem, im sure i dont notice it) ..each of my original files are 3MB-6MB each...  the hubby seems to think there are still 56k users out there  :shock:


----------



## mikeliketrike (Dec 28, 2003)

ya 3 to 6 megs is quite big , but you could still make the images be larger at say 1024 x 768 and keep 'em under 200k.  just make the jpg quality a high 8.


----------



## havoc (Dec 28, 2003)

I want the boobies picture 

And hey i am on 56k so watch your tongue  LOL


----------



## Dew (Dec 28, 2003)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I want the boobies picture
> 
> And hey i am on 56k so watch your tongue  LOL



i can email u the original size file if u like, i shot those in RAW format, about 10-15MB each   


i'd love to show the photos bigger as an artist, but i also think about usability .. i've browsed photography websites where the photos were so big, it just took to long to open, so i left the site  :?  .. especially when flash is thrown into the mix, most people dont use it properly. 

the rule was, "thumbnail size 100 px-150px (max 10k) and full size max 400 px (lenghtwise), no larger than 20k ... even posting my photos here, i dont want people to have to scroll side-ways (i know we all love that  ) 

i've had no problem with people complaining about loading time (especially since i do photography commercially with paying clients) ... unless havoc has a complaint on his 56k?  :roll:


----------

